# Software/System zur Sampleverwaltung/Synchronisation gesucht



## BeaTBoxX (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mit meinen Kollegen auf unseren gemeinsamen Sample fundus zugreifen. Hierdurch ergeben sich mehrere Probleme :

1. Ich würde Gerne alles auf meinem Server legen und jedem beteiligten die Möglichkeit geben z.b. Per ftp nur einen Abgleich zu machen zm nur ggf neu vorhandenes herunter zu laden. Das spart Zeit und Traffik 

2. Welche Struktur beim ablegen ist wohl sinnvoll? Stilistisch sind wir relativ einschlägig elektronisch.

3. Wie verwendet und findet man schnell etwas ? Bei uns ist Logic und Ableton aber auch fruity und reason im Einsatz.

Ich denke nicht, dass ich der erste mit diesem Problem bin, aber evtl hat jemand ein paar tipps ?

PS: wir verwenden Mac und Windows 

Danke & Gruß
Frank


----------

